# Stubborn HS55 impeller bearing



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

hey guys i split my Hs 55 and was going to do the bearings that is defiantly where the grinding noise is coming from.

i got the auger pulley off and the bearing retainer but the bearing is not budging i tired heat and large hammers on the shaft PB blaster ect.

am i missing something shouldnt it come off? there is not enough room to get a puller on it. any tricks guys?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Post a few pics to see if any of us can make any suggestions


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds Like You'll have to pull the Auger Assembly Out of the Housing to Get to it. Once You can Get to it, Cut it with a Whizzer Wheel. Many Times the Race Will be Frozen to the Shaft. Best Way I have Found is Once the outer part is removed, to Cut the race at an angle, and then use a Chisel to open it up. Ive had to deal with 3 Frozen Ariens Bearings in the last 2 weeks. Here's a Photo of a Race (What's left of it)


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Sounds Like You'll have to pull the Auger Assembly Out of the Housing to Get to it. Once You can Get to it, Cut it with a Whizzer Wheel. Many Times the Race Will be Frozen to the Shaft. Best Way I have Found is Once the outer part is removed, to Cut the race at an angle, and then use a Chisel to open it up. Ive had to deal with 3 Frozen Ariens Bearings in the last 2 weeks. Here's a Photo of a Race (What's left of it)


nice i just seen this. i went out this morning and tried to beat on it with no luck. so i got out my air grinder with cutoff wheel on it. 

i did just what you said cut the outer part off then once i had the assembly off i cut a notch down then hit it with a wedge punch and it broke and came off.

time to order belts and bearings and skid shoes for this bad boy.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you may be better off doing what jackmels suggests and take the auger assembly out. might as well so you can grease everything.

I've had that problem and just blastered it and let it sit overnight and then hammer it off. if you are not in a hurry you can repeat over a couple days. otherwise it probably will have to be cut off.

whatever works , please post back.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> nice i just seen this. i went out this morning and tried to beat on it with no luck. so i got out my air grinder with cutoff wheel on it.
> 
> i did just what you said cut the outer part off then once i had the assembly off i cut a notch down then hit it with a wedge punch and it broke and came off.
> 
> time to order belts and bearings and skid shoes for this bad boy.


Glad to Share Helpful Information. This Company has inexpensive Bearings if you want to save a buck. Honda 96150-60040-10 | Honda 96150-60040-10


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> you may be better off doing what jackmels suggests and take the auger assembly out. might as well so you can grease everything.
> 
> I've had that problem and just blastered it and let it sit overnight and then hammer it off. if you are not in a hurry you can repeat over a couple days. otherwise it probably will have to be cut off.
> 
> whatever works , please post back.


Cutting worked well . It. Was so toast compared to the auger bearings. It was so crunchy sounding it probably got so hot and froze. Used a 3 leg puller on the others and came off easy.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------

